# Raw Green Juice?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Ellie eats Natures Variety Raw Medallions, gets occasional treats of meat jerky and mini organic raw carrots as a frequent treat. Aside from spring allergies which usually lead to an ear infection once a year, she is
quite healthy and at 2.8 years, is thin and muscular at 13 lbs.

I recently purchased a Vita-Mix for myself to insure that I get my green vegetables as I tend not to cook much. I am making a raw juice (which includes all the fiber) on a daily basis and have discovered that Ellie loves it and practically begs for it when she hears me turn on the machine.

The juice generally contains all raw kale, spinach, 1/2 beet, celery, cucumber, parsley, red or green pepper, carrots and a little bit of either apple, banana, pear,mango or some fruit to sweeten it slightly. I've been giving her about 3/4 cup a day and in a week have seen no ill effects. In fact, her stools, which are often too hard from the Natures Variety raw, have softened up some.

Is this safe for her to drink?

I asked my vet who said they had no idea and see if she gets sick. I would like to find a more medically educated response, but I don't know anyone whose dog loves raw green juice with all its fiber etc. 

Thoughts appreciated.

Louise


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I asked Sabine for you; here's her response

Overall, definitely - yes.

It's best to be very careful with parsley and beets though, as they have natural diuretic properties and will cause the dogs to urinate more. In a normal, healthy dog this isn't an issue, but I've had some clients whose dogs started leaking urine after they were fed these things.

It would also be good to give some of the juice pulp along with the juice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Also from Sabine, is this statement on carbohydrates. I'm guessing that your processing them into a juice is the same thing as cooking them. as far as digestability. Here's something she said to me about carbs.
"Carbohydrates can be digested, but only if they are fed in a usable form - which means with their plant cell walls broken down already. Hand a dog a sheaf of grain or a sack of raw potatoes and he couldn't get much nutrition out of that. Cook them and they become digestible".

a lot of people give veggies eg. carrots but unless they're cooked the dog won't get much value out of them.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I think from what I've read the blending at that speed breaks up the cell walls.

Also I would be really carefully with the raw beet juice, it cleanses out the blood and liver, its good you are mixing it with fruits and veggies but that amount may be too much for his little body.

http://www.juicingbook.com/vegetables/beet

I would look around about the beets, they are precarious because they are so powerful.

I've heard its really good for animals, Lily loves papaya kale smoothies.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yes, blending at the speed of a VitMix does break down the cell walls, so it should be quite digestible.

I can blend her juice without the beets and parsley and then put them in later for myself. I will do this because Ellie already leaks a little urine when she is excited and she has done this since I got her at 8 weeks old. I don't think I need to do anything that might make it more pronounced.

Thanks again.

Louise


----------

